# Luke 12 The parable of the vineyard and rabbinic authority



## Eoghan (Nov 26, 2009)

I was struck this week by how the son of the owner of the vineyard was killed that the vineyard might become theirs. If the vineyard is Israel and the chiel priests are the tennants then it would seem appropriate to say they were making a grad for religous power. Basically to become THE sole religous authorities. This the rabbis did - particularly after the fall of the Second Temple. They filled the void and took Israel captive to "Rabbinic Judaism" which is basically where the Jews are today!


----------

